
Jeffrey Epstein Hoped to Seed Human Race with His DNA - perardi
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/31/business/jeffrey-epstein-eugenics.html
======
dang
This is off topic for HN. Please don't submit articles like this.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I was hoping there would be a discussion on this.

I identify myself as a transhumanist. My transhumanist goals are : anti
ageing, enhancing human intelligence, furthering robots and AI, utopia and to
a certain extent genetic engineering of the human DNA.

While there are transhumanists of various stripes, characterisations like this
give the other transhumanists a bad name..as it’s already considered fringe’y
and weird.

~~~
ryacko
I think what makes people weird in an undesirable sense is when they wish to
set themselves apart from others. Creating a maternity home for the exclusive
selection of women to produce your own children is disturbing.

As far as I can tell, Epstein was so rich he paid the foremost scientists to
attend dinner so he can troll them. Or worse, he actually believed in what he
says, but only his closest associates can vouch for him.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
@ryacko, Epstein is undoubtedly..for the lack of a better term, a moron.

But men do it all the time with religious polygamy, affairs, rape..even sperm
donation banks where they are willing to ‘seed’ random women who will pay for
it.

It has nothing to do with whether he is rich or not. If one has 19 kids and is
in a religion, he is a reality show star. If it’s in Utah, it’s a
constitutionally protected right. If the same person is rich and wants 30
kids, transhumanism becomes a fringe movement.

Meanwhile..women all over the world..remain unamused.

~~~
ryacko
The similarity to Lebensborn is uncanny, and reminiscent of Dr. Strangelove.

It all makes me think that the United States was defeated by the Nazis at some
point.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
No, it’s not. I don’t see the similarity.

Some rich and powerful guy wanting to plant his ‘seed’ in as many women as
possible is a story as old as time.

Beckoning Nazis is really not helpful.

